# 16"Salminus maxillosus



## piranhashing (Oct 30, 2006)

my brother 16"Salminus maxillosus


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

tank looks way to small for it but still a nice Dorado


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

got to say its cruel keeping a fish that size in a tank that small, and n02, that thing is basically just a trout or salmon

thanks for sharing though


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

God damm, that dorado looks flawless though.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

How many huge fish do you have??

and why are they all in bare tanks that are way too small??

and why dont you ever post anything besides pictures??

cool fish though


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

to Freshwater Pictures & Videos


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> How many huge fish do you have??
> 
> and why are they all in bare tanks that are way too small??
> 
> ...










amazing fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Chinese?

Almost looks like it's in a fish store. Tank is small, but the fish is impressive! No trout eats like that!!!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, why dont they try living in a shoebox for awhile and see how this poor fish feels.














Poor Fish. Plus he probably has to stare at that UGLY Piraya with HITH all day.


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice looking fish. I hope you guys don't bash this guy too much that he doesn't post anymore. I'm sure his english isn't the greatest so may not understand everything.

I think he's probably a shop owner. Maybe that Piraya was a trade in or something. This fish looks freaking awesome...took that large feeder like it was nothing. Looks like it may go in a pond or large tank in the future....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Flawless specimen-Thanks for sharing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> Chinese?
> 
> Almost looks like it's in a fish store. Tank is small, but the fish is impressive! No trout eats like that!!!


words..great looking fish..


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i hate to here people gettin bashed like thats a wicked fish i know we all cant just up and by a 100g tank ,, we would all like to iam shure,..and i think he probly aready knows hes got the fish in a small tank.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

what kind of filter is that? is it a sump? like has been said way to small a tank but hell that thing is huge!


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

odyssey said:


> what kind of filter is that? is it a sump? like has been said way to small a tank but hell that thing is huge!


Hopefully that tank is just temporary, for a _very_ short while.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

that fish is a beast, i really hope you have a bigger tank for it.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that tank is wayyyy too small for it. nice dorado though.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

cueball said:


> ya i hate to here people gettin bashed like thats a wicked fish i know we all cant just up and by a 100g tank ,, we would all like to iam shure,..and i think he probly aready knows hes got the fish in a small tank.


That is a flawless specimen (litterally the best I have ever seen) but I my opinion this guy should be charged for cruel animal treatment. That fish doesn't need a 100 gallon tank, he needs something more along the lines of a 450. If you cannot get up and buy a large tank, you do not go out and buy a large growing fish. Simple as that.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

WTF are these guys saying? any one want to translate. also, chinese sounds all the same to me but are these guys the same ones that have that huge tern and get off by peting it?

that hith tern is suffering, and these huge fish are being kept in like goldfish bowls. this has got to stop.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe if he posted some info even if its japanese(12,000 members someone speaks japanese to translate) he wont be bashed.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Are you guys looking at the same picture I am? I see one end of a tank. I don't see the other. How do we know this fish is in a small tank?

These fish are labeled as "Brycon" around here. Nice!



Serrapygo said:


> Are you guys looking at the same picture I am? I see one end of a tank. I don't see the other. How do we know this fish is in a small tank?
> 
> These fish are labeled as "Brycon" around here. Nice!


OOOH! I clicked on the link. Yup, small tank!!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> These fish are labeled as "Brycon" around here. Nice!


I _think_ Brycon is a relative of this fish but not the same fish. Tibs will correct me..

Flawless fish though.. Sucks that the japanese have $$ but no space, and IMO see fish more as ornamental/bragging rights that creatures of the earth. Oh and yeah, if you can't get a 100g+ tank then get rid of the 16" fish, that's just the way it goes.

How big do dorado get btw?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> These fish are labeled as "Brycon" around here. Nice!


I _think_ Brycon is a relative of this fish but not the same fish. Tibs will correct me..

Flawless fish though.. Sucks that the japanese have $$ but no space, and IMO see fish more as ornamental/bragging rights that creatures of the earth. Oh and yeah, if you can't get a 100g+ tank then get rid of the 16" fish, that's just the way it goes.

How big do dorado get btw?
[/quote]

They can get over 3', atleast in the wild that is. I seem to remember seeing a tank with a 30" dorado once, it was like a 300 gallon, he just had the one, in with a whole buntch of exodons, very nice tank, but you couldn't even make out the fish, all the shots of the dorado were extremely blury (like a flash going by) because he said that it was so active. That is one of the reasons these fish need such large tanks, despite the fact that these mosters are capable of reaching 3' sizes.

Bycon, I believe, is a different related characin (I'm assuming you are talking about the fishes of the _Brycon_ genus of course, close relatives, but the genus _Brycon_ is a large one, so kinda hard to be sure of what species we are talking about). It is possible that they may be labled as 'Bryon', but I have never heard of it.

I think one of the reasons for the cramping is because of what you said, lack of space. Over in Japan (I have a cousin who has lived there for a while) very few people own houses, most own small apartments, even though they make good money. Unfourtunatly that means that they get the nicest fish in the waters yet cramp them into a cruel life.....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

it looks like an LSF in hong kong/china, thats how they do things over there, small unfurnished tanks that are massively overfiltered...Space issues are dubious at best but you cant deny that dorado looks in top shape!

And brycon are a different sp, brycon are large shoaling omnivours, dorado are solitary preds......Very cool fish


----------

